# CCNA Semesters 1-4



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi all.

I'm at work so must be extremely quick with this post.

I am 18 years old and living in the UK. I am stuck in an administration job at the moment.

I am trying to get myself on a part-time CCNA course (all 4 semesters). When i get this CCNA Cert, will that be enough to help get me started in the IT sector.. join a networking installation company (or of that sort) and then progress my qualifications.

I'm just asking to see if anyone has this cert.. my next step would be to get CCNP ?

Thanks for your time,
Amnesia


----------



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

Yo Amnesia, whats up!

I have the first 2 levels done and from the jobs I have had and am currently in, it helped me score some great ones. I think it would make a great impact on your resume.

From my experiences, i would say..Go for it! :sayyes:


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah go for it 

Just go and get the cisco curriculum going it will help you alot. (I will try and set up a server so you can pull all 4 from me for free because you need to pay to get it from cisco)


----------



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey all!

Thanks so much for the replies!!
Now, I missed semester 1 because I was still in the RAF at the time, so it looks like i will have to wait until they restart again next year.

But again, i Will definately go for it when they come around!


----------

